# Korfu



## Trickyfisher (5. März 2018)

Hi Kollegen
Ende Mai/Anfang Juni geht´s für eine Woche nach Korfu, genauer an die Ostküste nach Gouvia.
Es soll ein "romantik Urlaub" mit der Liebsten werden, allerdings wird natürlich auch ein bischen Angelzeugs mitkommen.
Ich werde wohl nicht allzuoft dazukommen, aber, da Schatzi eine Langschläferin ist, hoffe ich doch, ein paar mal in der Früh für 2-3 Stunden loszukönnen und ev. auch einmal ein kleines Motorboot mieten zu können.
Daher wäre ich natürlich interessiert, ob einer von euch schon mal dort war und ev. ein paar Tipps für mich hat?
Gerätemäßig werde ich Reiseruten mithaben, eine leichte Spinnrute mit 270cm und WG 50gr., dazu ein paar kleine Castingjiggs, Wobbler, Gufis und Stickbaits, eine leichte Pilkrute, wenns mal wo ein Boot zu mieten gibt und eine beringte Telematch fürs Schwimmerfischen.
Fragen wären natürlich auch, ob ich dort irgend eine Art Lizenz benötige (Boot?) und auch ob sich jemand von euch auskennt mit den Bestimmungen auf Korfu bezüglich Boot ausborgen, was darf ich in Griechenland/Korfu Führerschein frei fahren?
Ich hätte ein Kroatisches Küstenpatent anzubieten, ich fürchte allerdings, dass wird mir ausserhalb Kroatiens nicht viel nützen.
Und wenn sonnst noch wer allgemein Tipps bezüglich Korfu hat, auch nicht angelspezifisch, was man besuchen sollte, wo man unbedingt mal gegessen haben sollte usw., haut bitte rein.
TL
Johannes


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hallo Johannes,

ich habe dort gelebt und beruflich gefischt und bin nach wie vor jedes Jahr dort und angel da auch.
Wobei mein eigentliches Revier im Nordwesten der Insel in Richtung der Diapontischen Inseln liegt.
Mai Juni ist ne gute Zeit, allerdings ist Gouvia ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Einerseits viel los und sehr kommerziell, andererseits sehr zentral und nahe an der Stadt.
Von Gouvia aus würde ich mich zum Uferangeln Richtung Norden orientieren. Dort hast du ordentlich abfallende Gewässergründe.
Du kannst in Palaiokastritsa und auch im Fischereihafen von Kassiopi/Imerolia von der Mole aus fischen.
Macht Spass mit ner Stipprute und Maden/Wurm als Köder.
Bin von beiden Orten noch nie ohne Fisch weggegangen.
Vor allem Meerbrassen findest du dort. Anfüttern ist ein Muss.
Mit der Spinne gehen auch Wolfsbarsche.
Oberhalb Imerolia liegt ne Fischfarm, in deren Nähe du von hinterm Fußballplatz kommst. Dort ist natürlich immer Fischbetrieb.
Insgesamt bietet die Ostküste ab Ypsos Richtung Norden tolle Landschaft und viele, teils nur mit dem Boot erreichbare kleine eher kiesige Strände.
Ein Boot mieten lohnt in jedem Fall, ideal wär natürlich ein Echolot.
Ohne Echolot würde ich das Boot ab Kalami nordwärts irgendwo mieten, denn ab da hast du reichlich Strukturen und tiefes Wasser in Landnähe. (Unbedingt die Navionics App aufs Handy laden!)
Hier würde ich bevorzugt mit Naturködermontagen angeln, mit der Pilke ginge auch Kabura/Inchiku evtl. mit beköderten Heringsvorfächern.., vor allem auf Skatharia und andere Brassen.
Mit Echolot kannst du dich Richtung Stadt orientieren, wo es vorgelagert Wracks und Berge gibt. Allerdings ist dort der Bootsverkehr brandheiss.
Alternativ kriegst du Boote in Palaiokastritsa (20min. von Gouvia) an der Westküste.
Das ist zugleich die südliche Grenze meines Reviers.
Ich weiss nicht, ob es derzeit in Gouvia nen Tackleshop gibt. Es gibt aber sicher welche am Alten Hafen in der Stadt, direkt an der Uferzeile. Dort findest du Köder zum Stippen (Maden=Bikantini, Würmer=Skoulikia) und auch Anfutter.
Zum Bootsangeln nutze ich für gewöhnlich tiefgefrorene Garnelen. Kalmar kauf dir möglichst frisch auf dem Markt in der Stadt...
Naja, wenn du speziellere Infos willst, frag einfach oder wir telefonieren mal.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hi Baumi
Danke schon mal für die detailierten Tipps, klingt ja schon mal ganz gut.
Ich werde allerdings kaum dazu kommen, irgentwo hinzufahren, da es ja, wie gesagt, ein "Romantik Urlaub zu Zweit" sein soll und kein Angelurlaub für mich.
Der Plan ist halt, mal bei Sonnenaufgang in Hotelnähe ans Meer und ein bissi Spinnfischen und ev. mal, wenn möglich, ein Boot leihen, ein paar einsame Buchten anfahren und dabei einen Wobbler nachschleppen.
Wie schauts da eigentlich aus mit Lizenzen, brauche ich da was?
Ev. fürs Bootsfischen? Gibts Kontrollen?
Und wie schauts aus mit Führerschein frei Motorboot ausborgen, was darf ich da fahren, ohne Probleme zu bekommen?
Danke schon mal
TL
johannes


----------



## Nacktangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Ich verstehe nicht, was an einer Bootsfahrt mit Zwischenstop in einer einsamen Bucht und Picknick auf den Wellen nicht romantisch sein kann... Wenn dann nebenbei noch eine Angel runtergelassen wird, hat das bei mir noch nie eine Frau gestört 

Meine Erfahrung: Wenn man den Angelausflug nur für beide ansprechend gestaltet, ist er immer drin!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Jaaa, genau das ist ja eh der Plan, wir fahren natürlich gemeinsam mit den Boot herum und die Rute kommt halt so nebenbei zum Einsatz :k:k:k.


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hi Johannes,

gegenwärtig brauchst du keine Lizenz, auch nicht zum Bootfischen.
Es ist allerdings eine Gesetzesinitiative anhängig, die unter anderem auch die Wiedereinführung der Angellizenzen beinhaltet.
Du bekommst ohne SBF See Boote bis 30 PS, was wirklich ausreichend ist.
Die meisten haben vorne ein Sonnendeck und ein Bimini.
Preis so ab 120 € pro Tag zuzüglich Sprit.
Vor Gouvia gibt es eine Handvoll Wracks und einige Spots.
Vom Ufer aus hab ich da unten noch nie gefischt, ich war früher ab und zu zwischen der Vido-Insel und Gouvia mit nem Kumpel auf dessen Boot unterwegs.
Gouvia hat die größte Marina der Insel, entsprechend ist der Freizeitbootverkehr.
Wenn du wirklich schöne Strände suchst, fahr mit dem Miet-Auto Richtung Palaiokastritsa, bieg vorher ab Richtung Skripero-Toumpetas-Pass.
Nach dem Pass dann Richtung Ag.Georgios Pagi (meine Heimat), dann weiter nördlich Arrilas und Agios Stefanos-Nordwest (es gibt auch eines in Nordost). Alternativ z.B. Richtung Kassiopi Kalami und dann Avlaki Beach.
Wenn deine Freundin ein Faible für Kaiserin Sissi hat darf natürlich das Achillaion nicht fehlen, wo Sissi ne Residenz hatte.
Die Stadt ist toll, von den Venezianer (mit-)gebaut, da kannst du schon mal nen Tag verbringen.
Gouvia selbst ist, wie gesagt, ziemlich busy. Mein Fall ist es nicht. Für nen Romantikurlaub hätt ich ein anderes Ziel auf der Insel gewählt.
Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja ziemlich verschieden...

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## raubangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hi Baumi.

Hattest Du denn jemals eine Kontrolle erlebt, als es noch diese Angellizenz gab?


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Nein, hatte ich nicht.
Nur Kontrollen in Bezug auf die Sicherheitsausrüstung.
Allerdings wollte ich damals ne Lizenz bei der Hellenic Coast Guard kaufen.
Bin dann fast ne Stunde in die Stadt ins Inselhauptquartier gefahren, lange gewartet, und als ich an der Reihe war, hieß es: "Sorry, die Vordrucke sind uns ausgegangen". Auf die Frage, was ich denn dann machen solle hieß es: "Angeln!"
Allerdings hoffe ich darauf, dass das Beschaffungsprocedere vereinfacht wird, falls die Lizenzpflicht wieder eingeführt wird.
In der Diskussion um die Wiedereinführung geht es übrigens vorrangig nicht um das Generieren von Geldern, sondern um das Monitoring der Fänge.
Ich vermute, es wird dann ein Fangbuch eingeführt werden.
Es war früher echt kompliziert, denn man brauchte ne Lizenz für das Boot und noch mal eine für sich selbst.
Dadurch war es eigentlich per se ausgeschlossen, vom Mietboot aus legal zu angeln - Mietboote konnten keine solche Lizenz erhalten.
Auch die Anbieter von "fishing-trips" bewegten sich im geduldeten illegalen Bereich.


----------



## raubangler (6. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

OK, ich hatte auch noch nie Kontrollen erlebt (Golf von Korinth).
Lt. meinem Freund (einziger Polizist dort weit und breit) hat die Küstenwache auch keinen Sprit für solche Aktionen.
Also kann die Lizenzpflicht ruhig kommen.....


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Naja, ich bin Gast in dem Land, also werde ich ne Lizenz kaufen.
Ich erwarte ja auch von Gästen in Deutschland, dass sie sich an Recht und Gesetz halten.

Wir (Korfu) liegen an der Grenze zu Albanien, alleine von dem her gibt es regelmäßige Patrouillen im Nordosten.
In meinem Revier  im Nordwesten triffst du die Küstenwache eher im Jeep, wenn sie die Strände abklappern und die Bötchenvermieter kontrollieren.


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hi Kollegen
Danke schon mal, besonders Baumi, für die vielen Tipps, ich werd dann nacher mal schreiben, wie´s war.
TL
johannes


----------



## chum (29. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren mit Familie im August in Kalami und hab ohne Führerschein 2x dort ein Boot mit 30 PS gemietet (ca. 130€/Tag). Sind vorn dort bis Kassiopi gefahren und haben immer wieder in den Buchten geankert und geschnorchelt. Kurz vor Kassiopi haben größere Fische an der Oberfläche geraubt, sodass ich es bereut habe keine Angel dabeizuhaben. Letztes Jahr waren wir in Glifada an der Westküste, leider gabs dort kein Boot zu einem vernünftigen Preis und somit wars nichts mit Angeln. Beim Schnorcheln hab ich dort allerdings auch einige größere Brassen und einen ganz ansehnlich Wolfsbarsch gesehen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hi Chum, Kalami in Richtung Kassiopi ist ne tolle Strecke zum Bootsangeln und nebenher auch zum Baden und Schnorcheln.
Von Glyfada aus Richtung Norden (Palaiokastrisa) geht auch. Wie waren denn die Preise in Glyfada konkret? Und um welche Jahreszeit war das?
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## chum (31. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Wir waren im Juli zur Hauptreisezeit dort und am Hausstrand gabs nur eine Boosvermietung auf Stundenbasis und das Boot sah auch nicht so toll aus. Wie viel es genau war weiss ich nicht mehr. Aber an den Nachbarstränden gibts bestimmt auch günstigere Boote. Alles in allen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass das Angebot an Booten an der Ostküste besser ist als im Westen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. März 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Naja, der Osten hat viel mehr Tourismus.
Aber von Palaokastritsa ab nordwärts gibt es überall Boote, und zwar wirklich gute, zu mieten.


----------



## Trickyfisher (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hi Kollegen, hier ein kurzes Update.
Wir hatten eine wunderschöne Urlaubswoche, die Insel Korfu ist einfach ein Traum. Wir waren in Gouvia, das mag in der Hauptsaison ev. touristisch versaut sein, im Mai/Juni wars echt schön dort. Wir waren im Hotel Iliada Beach untergebracht, das ist ein 3 Stern Hotel, aber in einer wunderschönen Anlage direkt am Strand, die Zimmer sind einfach aber sauber und zweckmäßig eingerichtet und die Leute dort sind einfach supernett, ebenso in den Tavernen oder Shops, ich habe in der ganzen Woche niemanden erlebt, der unfreundlich war.
Die Bucht am Iliada Beach selber bietet Anglern nicht so viel, es ist am Ufer eher kiesig und flach, hat mehr See Charakter als Meer, ist aber zum Baden sehr schön. Ich habe einen Versuch mal am frühen Morgen gestartet und 2 Stunden lang kleine Wobbler und Stickbaits geworfen, war aber nichts und es war auch keine Bewegung an der Oberfläche zu sehen.
Einen Tag habne wir uns ein Boot ausgeborgt, geht dor ganz easy, war ein 30PS Boot mit ordentlich Speed, gekostet hat der ganze Spaß 75Euro für 8 stunden dazu Sprit, Alles zusammen ca. 100Euro, war ok und ist Führereschein frei.
Wir sind zuerst Richtung Agni gefahren, dabei habe ich einen kleinen Wobbler nachgezogen, dann in die andere Richtung Richtung Corfu Town, dazwischen immer wieder Badepausen in unglaublich schönen Felsbuchten.
Bisse gabs da leider keine.
Gegen Ende hin hab ichs dann genau zwischen der Vido Insel und Corfu Town noch mit Bottom Fishing versucht, unten ein Inchiku mit Kalamarie Köder, darüber ein  größerer Einzelhaken am Seitenarm, ebenfalls mit Kalamarie, das ganze am 35er FC Vorfach.
Plötzlich gabs einen heftigen Schlag in der Rute, etwas zerrte kräftig, dann nichts mehr, beim Einholen sah ich dann, dass das 35er fc vorfach glatt gerissen war, warumauch immer, das war wohl was Besseres, echt schade.
Ich kann nur sagen, die Insel ist echt ein Hammer, meiner Freundin hatts so gut dort gefallen, dass sie sogar nächstes Jahr unsere Flitterwochen dort verbringen will (jaaaa, irgentwan erwischts jeden mal...).
TL
Johannes


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Danke für deinen Bericht, Johannes.
Wir haben auch unsere Flitterwochen auf Korfu verbracht 
War ne ne gute Entscheidung.
Schade, dass das mit dem Fisch nicht geklappt hat.
Der Schnurkapper war vielleicht ein Gofári/Bluefisch, sonst kappt dort nichts ne Schnur so schnell und radikal.
Das Gebiet vor der Stadt ist fischereilich ganz gut, aber mit viel Schiffsverkehr.
Leider ist ein Unterschied in der Wasserqualität zwischen der großen Bucht vor bzw. nördlich der Stadt und unseren Gewässern im Norden ziemlich heftig. Daher zieht mich zum Angeln nichts dahin. Obwohl grade eben der Nahrungsreichtum dort schon viele Fische versammelt.
Aber ich bin halt bekennender Kochtopffischer.

Die Flitterwochen gehen dann hoffentlich länger als eine Woche.
Wobei man ja während der Flitterwochen (angeblich) gar keine Zeit zum fischen hat. Von Wien aus würde ich übrigens zwei mal im Jahr dahin fahren...

Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Vafthrudnir (20. September 2018)

*AW: Korfu*

Hallo, vielen Dank für den Bericht.

 Ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen wenn ich mich einklinke. 

Wir haben vor nächstes Jahr Ende August/Anfang September dort Urlaub zu machen. Für unsere beiden Kinder wäre ein schöner, nicht zu überlaufener  Sandstrand mit Möglichkeit zum Windsurfen / Paddeln / Schnorcheln wichtig. Da wir dieses Jahr in Norge waren hat das nächstes Jahr Priorität. 

 Ich würde mir gerne auch ein paar Tage ein Boot ausleihen und angeln. Beim stöbern bin ich bei Afionas bzw. Ag. Georgios hängen geblieben. Boote gäbe es vielleicht in 3 km in Paleokastritsa. Alternativ vielleicht auch in Stefanos mit direktem Blick auf die hier bereits erwähnten Inseln. Vom Ufer sieht die Steilküste im Süd-Westen der Halbinsel interessant aus, sofern die zugänglich ist...

Kennt sich da jemand aus oder könnt ihr interessante Alternativen empfehlen? Ist jemand zu dem Zeitpunkt dort und will auch vom Boot angeln?

Viele Grüße

Mark


----------

